# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Problēma ar UART

## konis22

Sveiki!!1
Esmu uzcepis jaunu kodu lai kontrolētu caur rdc vai citiem softiem pāris iekārtas.Tas viss notiek caur pic16f628 MCU.
Tātad problēma ir maza ko vajadzētu novērst un ceru uz jūsu palīdzību.
tātad ir reģistrs kas saņem rx ievadito vērtību bet kā lai šam reģistram uzliek paralēli taimeru kas ik pēc minūtes ja nekas uz uart nav atnācis izpilda citu funkciju teiksim ja neiebirst dati uzart 1 min tad 

goto     darīt   ;tas tikai piemēram
............
............
..............
darīt.................
goto       receive

man receive ir domāts tas reģistrs kas gaida kanēr ienāks dati.


receive btfss PIR1,RCIF         ; (5) check for received data
        goto receive
        movf RCREG,W            ; save received data in W
        return

----------


## Vikings

PICam takš ir iebūvētais taimeris. Kā saņem datus tā nonullē taimeri. Brīvā brīdī pārbaudi vai taimeris nav pārsniedzis minūtes atzīmi, ja ir - izdari vajadzīgo papilddarbību. Kā atkal saņem datus - atkal nonullē taimeri un gaidi.
Vēl krutā, protams, būtu, ja datu saņemšanu un minūtes gaidīšanu organizētu ar pārtraukumiem (interrupts).

----------

